# So this came to mind



## kokomojoe (Jan 10, 2014)

I'm sure most people on here are aware of cops use of force and just how the law can be corrupt in other aspects as well but this is a good point to help others understand.

If cops are required to enforce the law, then it's obvious they need to know the law. It'd be difficult to enforce the law without any knowledge of it.
So by this logic, every single cop should have the same knowledge/ability as a lawyer.
Since this is CLEARLY not the case then it's difficult to express your rights when the people enforcing the law aren't aware of them.
This leads to having to go to court for whatever bullshit reason and hopefully you get a judge that's actually aware of the law that will drop whatever the charge is.

Like I said, I don't expect this to be a mind-blowing realization to people on here since most of us are pretty familiar with how it all works.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jan 10, 2014)

unfortunately the reality of it is not what they know or don't, nor is it what they do that's legal or not, but rather that they have the power, and you don't. cops are an institution, and institutions cannot be reformed, only destroyed.


----------



## MFB (Jan 14, 2014)

^^^ Totally agree...but until that destruction takes place......arm yourself with knowledge to help you in situations where you are hassled by the fuzz.
Be polite. Never consent to a search! 
Know what questions you have to answer, and dont answer any questions you dont have to.
If you can video tape the interaction due so, after you explain to the cop he is being recorded let him/her know it is your right to due so under the 1st amendment. Some states have eavesdropping laws that an officer will tell you prevent you from doing so, but the huge majority of federal court decisons have blocked the enforcement of these laws, so if you have the means, stand your ground!

With all that being said, know that if you come across a cop that dont take kindly to people invoking thier rights you could be in for shit storm, a beating, lots of lawyer/court fees, or plain old shiesty shit.


----------



## Disco (Jan 23, 2014)

Stay away from police.


----------

